# Electric 2 stage Shooter



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

"• Electric two-stage shooter. An electric two-stage shooter (controlled by an easy-to-use operating lever) on the new Honda HS928 and HS1332 models allows for better control of the direction snow is thrown. With the two-stage shooter, the direction of snow can be adjusted more widely. "

Are there a multiple versions of Honda Snow Blower? It appears on many videos that operators use a joystick type controller to change the snow chute direction but all the snowblowers I see have a crank below the dash. The above quote was from snowmagazineonline regarding the 2011 changes to the HS298.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

Yes, there are many versions of the hs928. I have a hs928 tcd. It stands fot tracked Canadian deluxe. It has the joystick control. Any of them are an awesome machine.


----------



## Mitral (Aug 28, 2014)

I've got the W = Wheel, T = Tracks, S = Start

Everything I see has an A in it. US I presume?

No D anywhere. I guess no Deluxe for us yanks.

In my opinion, Northern States should have the same options as Canada. I couldn't even get a coolant heater on my car in the Twin Ciites even though it came standard in Canadian models of the exact same car.


----------



## tinter (Apr 20, 2014)

I agree. The northern states should definitely have the same option abilities. It's a lot of fun pinpointing where to send the snow. I wonder if you could special order one from the dealer?


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Mitral said:


> "• Electric two-stage shooter. An electric two-stage shooter (controlled by an easy-to-use operating lever) on the new Honda HS928 and HS1332 models allows for better control of the direction snow is thrown. With the two-stage shooter, the direction of snow can be adjusted more widely. "
> 
> Are there a multiple versions of Honda Snow Blower? It appears on many videos that operators use a joystick type controller to change the snow chute direction but all the snowblowers I see have a crank below the dash. The above quote was from snowmagazineonline regarding the 2011 changes to the HS298.


Can't help you with the topic, but thanks for the snowmagazineonline info. Good website!!


----------



## forum1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Mitral said:


> "• Electric two-stage shooter. An electric two-stage shooter (controlled by an easy-to-use operating lever) on the new Honda HS928 and HS1332 models allows for better control of the direction snow is thrown. With the two-stage shooter, the direction of snow can be adjusted more widely. "
> 
> Are there a multiple versions of Honda Snow Blower? It appears on many videos that operators use a joystick type controller to change the snow chute direction but all the snowblowers I see have a crank below the dash. The above quote was from snowmagazineonline regarding the 2011 changes to the HS298.


 You can see the same information directly from Honda as an official News Release (stamped 10/27/2011 7:50:00 PM) at http://www.honda.com/newsandviews/article.aspx?id=6375-en

The problem with this specific News Release is not just that it refers to the HS928 in general, but that it specifically refers to the HS928WA, HS928WAS, HS928TA and HS928TAS models as it starts the bulleted list of features. Of course looking at the Honda Canada Inc. site it’s clear that the 928 unit with the chute rotation and deflection control via “remote electric joystick control” is the HSS928TCD. Note the second S in HS prefix as well as the aforementioned TCD suffix. 

I’d say this Honda News Release is misleading. People that don’t know about the Canadian models would be at a loss for this mysterious joystick control on an “HS928” designated machine. I’d much rather Honda offer the joystick control in the U.S. instead of possibly correcting their site, but of the two I think the latter is more likely.

Of course none of this explains why American Honda Motor Co., Inc. doesn’t feel the U.S. market should have the option of the joystick. Can anyone in the know enlighten me? Also, how difficult would it be for a Honda dealer in the U.S. to get their hands on a Canadian model for me? Would they have to “import” it from a Canadian dealer or could they simply order it directly from Honda just like they do any other machine, which as far as I know are also imported (two-stage machines from Japan).

Finally, if I had it my way I’d have Honda also offer a hybrid model in smaller sizes such as 28” so I could get the independent track control on a unit that will fit where I need it. It doesn’t even have to be the fancy hybrid system with electric motors, or electric joystick chute control for that matter. I’d be fine with simple mechanical wheel clutches and mechanical 4-way (joystick like) control similar to what I have on an eight year old 28” Craftsman (MTD). I feel there are major holes in the Honda lineup, which is especially frustrating given the premium Honda price.

Note: After some additional research, from what I can tell reading the Japanese Honda Motor Co., Ltd site, I think the HSS1170i is my ideal 28” hybrid with individual track control, but of course it appears to only be sold in the Japanese markets. It looks like Honda keeps all the good stuff for the home field.


----------

